# At what age to know?



## thunder bolt (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi guys! I have posted a lot of pics of my gsd and every one is saying its a mix and some say you need to wait to know wether it is pure or not? I wanted to know that what is the minimum age to know that your puppy is GSD?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

When you get it from a reputable breeder you know from the second it is born. In all other cases there's DNA tests.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would think as it grows, you should know if it's a mix. However, without it being registered, you would never know 100 percent if it's pure as there is no proof. You can't just go by looks .. I had a cat that look 100 percent Siamese, but was actually only half .. the mom was a gray tabby.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

post a pic. i don't think there's a minimum age to tell
if a pup is mixed. as the pup age you should be able tell
more about it.


----------



## thunder bolt (Nov 19, 2013)

here is the puppy:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...py-picture65618-img-20131121-055247-copy.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

thunder bolt said:


> Hi guys! I have posted a lot of pics of my gsd and every one is saying its a mix and some say you need to wait to know wether it is pure or not? I wanted to know that what is the minimum age to know that your puppy is GSD?


PLEASE STOP POSTING the same question many times all over the board. We mods/admins have enough work without having to follow them around to merge them all together so people don't get confused.

Thanks! :wub:


----------

